# help with vin



## rosecustom (Oct 26, 2010)

hello, 

i am new to the forum and need some help. i am the owner and operator of rose custom and collision in madison wisconsin. today i had the pleasure of inspecting a 68 gto hidden away in some farmer's barn. i have been called to many a farmer's barn to inspect vehicles in the past and always have the same feeling on the drive there. kind of like buying a lottery ticket and waiting to scratch it. anyways, this thing is rough. it seems to be all original but is absolutely filthy. i have restored worse but i just don't know much about these cars. i was able to get the vin #242378P176513. i tried looking in the basic spots(block, frame rail, firewall) but this thing is filthy and i had poor lighting. my question is can anyone give me a little more info on this pile of rust. i don't want to try to sell this poor guy a twenty thousand restoration on some bastard should be parts car. vice versa i don't want to write off a possible piece of history on account of its current condition. any info would be greatly appreciated. i will upload some pics if this guy gets serious.

thank you,

rory rose
rose custom and collision


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forums. This will be a good place for VIN info.

1968 PONTIAC GTO Information Specifications Resources Pictures

EDIT:: Also here: http://ultimategto.com/cgi-bin/statsexplorer.cgi?year=1968&f1=vinmatrix


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's some more info:
Pontiac Engine Codes

Classic Car Part Number Matching Basics by Auto Media

The vin indicates it's a '68 GTO 2 door hardtop assmbled in Pontiac, MI. You'd have to do more diggin' to find codes to determine if it's the original drivetrain or not. Sounds like a parts car if the drivetrain is not original. Pics would be best to determine condition. One mans rust bucket is another mans gold mine.......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, you can contact PHS and get the build sheet for the car. It will tell you the exact options, etc. that this particular car came with. Unlikely, but this cold be a rare Ram Air car, and if so, worth a lot of money. I think the price is now $60 for the documents. Money well spent.


----------



## SWEETJUDGE (Nov 2, 2010)

YOU MUST PULL PHS!!!...
heres a little story that just happened. I picked up a 68 GTO very clean.. & all the original DRive train GONE. (Thats clue #1) it was at least a GTO by Vin. A judge wing added & painted a diff color. Well i pull PHS & BINGO won the lottery as its 1 of 153 RAM AIR I Auto GTOs... PHS is the best place to start. OR know what to look for. check the block see if its the numbers matching block.. see if correct heads, check dates on heads if NOT 100% sure. A RAM AIR hood would be a dead givaway but could have been added
Check the rear.. its coded & dated... BUT again 40 plus year old cars... Its a miracle any survived with there born parts...


----------



## Unclesams (Jun 5, 2009)

Go to PHSonline.com and pay for the service, or ask your client to. Best 60 bucks you could spend on the car, ever. Pontiac is the only car brand who has this kind of resource in full. Don't cheap out on the 60 bucks.


----------

